# wikiversity



## yeutter (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone used wikiversity?


----------



## nicnap (Dec 1, 2008)

Hadn't even heard of it until now...will be interested in hearing what others have to say about it.


----------



## Scynne (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay, now, I've been known to formulate opinions based on little or know knowledge of a topic, but after a quick glance of the main page and reading their motto, "Set Learning Free", I have decided that this is the best thing man has done. As one who LOVES learning, but hates paying for school, this is just hunkeydorey (sp?) with me! I give it my patented 'Ferret Seal of Approval'


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 2, 2008)




----------

